

Javascript — Wat - luu
https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat

======
tzs
You are late by 582 days [1]. Looks like the duplicate filter missed the
duplication because of https vs. http.

I wonder if the duplicate filter should be changed to consider https and http
equivalent? Are there sites that serve different content on URLs that differ
only that way?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3515845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3515845)

~~~
thirsteh
That's so long ago that likely a lot of people here haven't seen it.

You can complain about reposts within a short timespan, but, really, reposts
over the span of several years, or even several months, are irrelevant if
their content is genuinely interesting. You have too much spare time if such
reposts really bother you.

------
holyjaw
Following @garybernhardt (the presenter) on Twitter is the best decision I've
made.

